# Can I Dolly Tow a 2009 Altima?



## localuser (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a 2009 Altima S sedan with a CVT transmission. I would like to tow this on long trips behind my RV. I know I cannot flat tow it due to the transmission coolant needing to have the engine running or something similar to that effect. So, instead I would like to tow it with a two-wheel tow dolly where the front wheels of the Altima would be on the dolly and the rear wheels will be on the asphalt. Do I still need to worry about the CVT and/or other issues with this car if I were to dolly tow it long distances?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

if you tow with the front wheels off the ground then you'll be good


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

On pretty much every FWD car, you can safely dolly it provided you keep the front wheels off of the ground.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

front wheel drive with the front wheels off the ground, rear wheel with the drive wheels off the ground or the driveshaft disconnected and you'll be good. If you want to flat tow it, you would have to remove the drive shaft(s) each time. It's too much work to go through on a FWD each time though. 


Basically, You will be good if you put the front wheels up when you tow your Altima.


----------

